# 2.4% grade



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, the railroad table I have in the shop is 42 inches off the floor. From midway of the table to the back fence line, along the fence to the front and then down the front fence line to the gate by the existing garden railroad is 1,752 inches or 146 feet. Using an online grade calculator, I come up with 2.4%. So, my biggest heaviest train will be my 5 USAT passenger car consist being pulled by 4 powered F3s. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
I suggest you check with Paul Wagner in North Port. His track has a constant grade but he seems to have no problem running long trains. 

Roger's RGSEast had 3-4% grades and we still got the trains up the hills. My EBT Mikado would pull 11 hoppers with no problem.

4 powered diesels for 5 coaches seems overkill


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

4 locos hopefully will not have an issue. Curved grades have even more drag, but still should not be a problem with 4.

And then, there's always Bullfrog Snot. Helped me on an issue I was having with a Piko mogul pulling 6 LGB coaches up a similar grade. Settling may have made my grade worse, but it was struggling with 3 coaches. The original traction tire was long gone on the mogul. 

www.bullfrogsnot.com


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy you should not have any problem I have pulled 50 cars up a 4percent with 3 gp38's just make sure to check your gears or reinforce them before they split, I did that.
cheers richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, be sure to keep the backs of the wheels clean and put a little "conducta-lube" to keep the friction of the carbon brushes down.

I can pull 10 USAT up a 3.4% grade with 3 Aristo E8's. I think watch for the USAT splitting gears (check often) and add a bit of weight to them, remove the traction tires and keep the axles tips in the journals well lubed with grease.

Greg


----------

